# -Methods For Set Ootheca "In Pause" For A While?



## CockroachYet (Oct 2, 2006)

-Hello all, which methods can you advice me for making this? both for tropical species and template-climes species? I was hered about the use of a fridger, but at what fridger temperatures are good? and how much time is the maximum? can be keeped like this a year around for exotic species?

-Thank you, best regards.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 2, 2006)

NO not exotic species the best way is to keep low temps like room temp because the ferigerator kill exotic species


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, I think you might have trouble refrigerating exotic species, from what I have heard. However, I havenever done it myself...


----------



## francisco (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola,

No es una buena idea que las metas al refrigerador.

Yo en lo personal nunca lo he tratado.

Las que puedes meter al refrigerador a por lo menos unos 60-65, aveces 57 f son las Chinese mantids,Stagmomantis tambien.

aca pasan por inviernos muy frios.

saludos

FT


----------



## CockroachYet (Oct 4, 2006)

-Thank you very much to all you for your help-replies. I take advice of its hints. Inside the book "keeping aliens by Mr McMonigle" can be readed about keeping _Mantis religiosa_ ootheca with a fridge, so can I keep these species and maybe if can be done Sphodromantis species like this?

-Thanks again for your help. Best regards.


----------



## CockroachYet (Oct 4, 2006)

-Also if haved you used in past times some practical alternative for keeping ootheca in pause lowing the temperature without the use of a fridger, and how can be done that. Thank you all and best regards.


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2006)

You can put the temperate species in the fridge, chinese, european, carolina, etc. But I wouldn't put the rest of them in there.


----------

